# Devon and Cornwall campsites



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Can anyone recommend anything.

We are off for 2 weeks on the 5th July.

Nice coastal sites with a good view of the sea, near to a beach, I may take my snorkel and flippers and have a bash in the water.

Maybe 2 nights on a site with a pool, Caroline wants a little swim, site must take one small dog. I know they will be expensive :twisted: but its our main holiday this year and I,m just looking forward to my 2 weeks off.

A few CL's would be nice to if they are in a lovely spot. Small panel van motorhome(5.6 metres) so size no issue.


Any nice little towns or villages worth a look?

No nice wilding spots I take it? with a good view of the sea(PM me if you know somewhere)

Give us yer ideas.

Paul.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

My vote goes to Trewethett Farm CC site, nr. Tintagel. Brilliant sea views as it is right on the coast. The site is featured on a lot of their advertising for obvious reasons.

No swimming pool, as it is a standard CC set-up, but the toilet and shower facilities are very good. I suspect you might struggle for a booking in July, though.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I agree about the CC site by Tintagel, great views.
Have a look at www.pentewansands.com I have driven past many a time and is basically on the beach. Often looks rather busy, has a pool I see from the web site. Other half has not fancied it and we had access to a house in St Austell so I have not used it so I can not give a firm recommendation. You may find a minimum 7 nights stay at that time of year on many sites.
Enjoy
p-c


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Caravan Club site at Hillhead, Brixham. Site has a pool, views of the sea and a beach within walking distance (uphill all the way back).


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks for the replies.

I will have a look at them.

I would have thought we could get in on most of them, its the 2 weeks before the kids break up we are going.

Paul.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You can stop on North Cliffs just west of Portreath, there are several spots but the best is at 50.240544, -5.331338 , there is also a very quiet tucked away farm site in the valley behind the coast called Magor Farm which has excellent woodland walks into Tehidy country park. 50.236969, -5.320228

Kev


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

No dogs at Pentewan sands


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

coppo said:


> Many thanks for the replies.
> 
> I will have a look at them.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Scottish schools break up earlier and we used to go to cornwall on holiday.

Sue


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just remembered another inexpensive small private site that you will be able to access in a panel van. I wouldn't try to get our van down the access road though, nasty little kink just before the site.

Treen Farm is above Porthcurno, the best beach in Cornwall and arguably the UK. 50.047958, -5.644104

Kev

ps, no booking, you have to take pot luck so arrive early.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry and thanks to mees. I had not noticed "no dogs".
Does "no dogs" apply to a lot, all, Cornish beaches in high season?
p-c


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Download this Cornwall County Council map.

Cornwall Dog Friendly Beaches


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> Just remembered another inexpensive small private site that you will be able to access in a panel van. I wouldn't try to get our van down the access road though, nasty little kink just before the site.
> 
> Treen Farm is above Porthcurno, the best beach in Cornwall and arguably the UK. 50.047958, -5.644104
> 
> ...


Many thanks Kev, that beach looks great, will take the details with us.

Paul.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Plymouth Sound CC site, no toilets but good view of the Sound.

Treveague Farm, Nr Mevagissey.

Site at St Martins Nr Looe (Sorry can't think of name but it is near the Monkey Sanctuary)

All above have sea views.

Also look on Ukcampsite.co.uk


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I walked my dog over Hayle Towans yesterday and passed Sandy Acres campsite.

It's small and basic and 3/4 mile down a bumpy lane but if you want peaceful camping in the middle of the dunes and a stones throw from the beach look no further.

Only 1 vw and 1 tent yesterday.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks Kev, have got the details noted down.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Had great time on holiday, thanks to all for the tips, the Treen site was great Kev.

Snorkelling was wonderful on that beach you pictured, I shut my eyes then opened them and could have sworn I was in Greece or Cyprus somewhere.

It was very steep in place though to get down to ikt, the wife couldn't make the last 10 feet after getting almost all the way down, there were quite a few folk turning back. But my, its worth it when you do get down, stunning. Of course the weather was beautiful too which makes such a difference.

Paul.


----------

